# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Canyon Grand Canyon

## WeMa

Kovin lähellä ovat toisiaan laatu komponentit, toinen Shimano ja toinen Sram, mutta varmaan muutakin erontekoa on löydettävissä... Eli verrokkina olisi Grand Canyon Al 6.0 ja AL 7.0 SL (2020) Kumpi vai kampi?

----------


## nure

Komponentit pitkälti makuasia, kummatkin toimii, itse vuosia suosinut SRAM:a ja siksi hieman jäävi mutta kyllä XT on ihan laadukas perussarja.
Mutta valitse 7.0 ilman muuta kuitenkin keulan vuoksi...

----------

